# The Lighter Side Of Duncan



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> PHOENIX -- The timeout rant was vintage Gregg Popovich. The Spurs weren't doing something right, actually a lot wrong, and Coach Pop was letting them have it in the huddle.
> 
> "I was quite angry and animated," Popovich said. " 'Who are you guys? You guys have a coach? You guys go to practice? I don't recognize any of you guys.' In the middle of my harangue, he sticks out his hand and goes, 'I'm Tim Duncan.'
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/allstar2009/02/13/duncan_feature.allstar09.20090213/index.html


----------

